# Do you as police officers constantly find laws that you hate?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

I was redirected here, and was reading through some of the posts regarding carrying knives. 

I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officers and thank you for all that you do, truly. 

However some of the replies I've been seeing scare me. 

If I can legally carry a 4 inch locking knive in my pocket, what is the problem with that? Seems like I see a lot, if not most replies include something to the effect of "What business do you have with a knife?" "Your job doesn't provide you with a cutting tool?" Stuff like that.

Why would you discourage someone from doing something completely legal and that harms no one? If someone isn't carrying with the intent of commiting any illegal act, what difference does it make to you as LEOs? 

Just hoping to get some insight.

Thanks.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Beyond a lot of towns having municipal ordinances against carrying knives beyond a certain length (and you'd typically never know until you get jammed up and screwed), if you don't have any edged weapon training you would most likely end up having your knife used against you in a fight. Food for thought.


----------



## BscBandit09 (Sep 11, 2009)

why do you want to carry a 4" knife when you can carry a 1" pen knife that doesnt raise suspicion. i agree if you dont have training with knives or are just out to look cool ( not saying you are, dont take it the wrong way) its a good way to get hurt. i carry an assisted opening smith and wesson knife for the nature of my work (electrcian) which is 3.5" and i keep it on for the duration of work that day, but there is no point in me takin it out to a busy place where something can happen and i can end up getting fucked for it.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> I find that I generally hate unregistered posters. Does that count?


REALLY?!?! Never noticed......


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Unregisterdouche, what do you do for a living?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

on the job


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I like knives...people, not so much...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I can kill you just as easy with a 1" blade as a 4" blade, so keep on carrying what you want. It doesn't bother me at all. What does annoy me is when the Chipoltaway doesn't get the blood outta my underwear....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> I can kill you just as easy with a 1" blade as a 4" blade, so keep on carrying what you want. It doesn't bother me at all. What does annoy me is when the *Chipoltaway doesn't get the blood outta my underwear*....


WTF????


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I was redirected here, and was reading through some of the posts regarding carrying knives.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officers and thank you for all that you do, truly.
> 
> ...


MVS...person has a knife, starts acting all nervous and s***...yeah it would matter as a LEO...how do I know that the person in the vehicle does not have the intention of using it on me??? WTF...are you that stupid?

Why do you_ need_ to carry it?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Why would you discourage someone from doing something completely legal and that harms no one? If someone isn't carrying with the intent of commiting any illegal act, what difference does it make to you as LEOs?
> 
> Just hoping to get some insight.
> 
> Thanks.


Most cops can't see the forest beyond the trees. That's a real big problem.

I love guys who carry knives.

It saves time in trying to find a throw down.


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok Crocodile Dundee let me ask you, why do you feel the need to carry a knife? Is it for personal protection? To defend yourself from a mugging?

Lets say you are about to be robbed by some shitbird, so you pull out your knife, a la Crocodile Dundee, to what? Scare the shitbird? Chances are the shitbird will have a weapon more dangerous than yours, or will be willing to take a stab from you so they can now slit your throat. As was said before, without edged weapons training you're probably going to look like deli meat by the time the encounter is over.

Is your wallet worth dying over? Your watch, or your car? If you are thinking that carrying a knife will turn you into a ninja, think again.

As far as cops worrying about you carrying a knife? I assume you've heard the expression don't bring a knife to a gun fight right? 

Note sig line...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officers and thank you for all that you do, truly.
> If I can legally carry a 4 inch locking knive in my pocket, what is the problem with that?
> If someone isn't carrying with the intent of commiting any illegal act, what difference does it make to you as LEOs?
> 
> ...


Well I hope you got your insight...

Seems the majority of my fellow LEO's out here are snide, snobbish and downright rude. Apparently you've identified yourself as a member of the "knife culture" that scared the shit out of some of us since we saw "_surviving edged weapons_" back in the 1980's. Looks like Badgebunny was traumatized by it. Wonder what the response would have been had you stated you would carry a legal firearm with no "intent of committing an illegal act"? Well they would probably still refer to you as a moron...
Just guessing


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I was redirected here, and was reading through some of the posts regarding carrying knives.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officers and thank you for all that you do, truly.
> 
> ...


Makes absolutely no difference to me either way, as long as you are not drawing attention to yourself. I am sure I encounter many people in the course of a day that are carrying knives. If they are not acting like and idiot and it is legal I have no problem with that?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Wonder what the response would have been had you stated you would carry a legal firearm with no "intent of committing an illegal act"?


I never read anything in the Bill of Rights concerning the right to keep and bear edged weapons.

Frankly, I encounter very few people--scratch that...I have NEVER encountered ANYONE on the street with the know-how to be carrying knives as personal protection weapons. I, nor anyone else here said he shouldn't be allowed to, only that the poster was not smart to do so. Anyone who decides to legally carry a concealed firearm having never spent a day at the range is just as dumb, though I fully support their right to engage in such stupidity.

Further, the question posed in the thread title had nothing to do with what he really wanted to say, which was to bitch about cops who enforce laws in no harm, no foul instances, such as a person carrying an illegal knife. In the same vein, I suppose as long as a person is in possession of brass knuckles or any other per se weapon, I should just look the other way on a ten year felony as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> I was redirected here, and was reading through some of the posts regarding carrying knives.
> 
> However some of the replies I've been seeing scare me.
> 
> ...


Personally? I don't care what you do. Bylaws are something that you definately need to be aware of. If you aren't commiting a breach of the peace, or have a warrant, and don't hang the thing out where I can see it. I'm not concerned about it until I find it, but if I am patting you down, you probably have bigger problems incoming.

As far as being a tool for self-defense, it has been beaten to death. Unless you require silence in your justifiable homicide, it's a weapon that brings you into a bad guys personal space, and puts you at a lot of risk for injury and loss of the weapon. I carry a little folder around, and use it for stupid shit because I have no fingernails.. lol. I carry a Glock 23 if I need to defend myself. It does a better job.

Distance is your friend.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

263FPD said:


> WTF????


they don't have chipotle away in framingham?

South Park - Chipotle Away • VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> they don't have chipotle away in framingham?
> 
> South Park - Chipotle Away • VideoSift: Online Video *Quality Control


Thanks for clarifying that. There is a Chipotle in Framingham, I just was not familiar with the South Park thing


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Why would you discourage someone from doing something completely legal and that harms no one? If someone isn't carrying with the intent of commiting any illegal act, what difference does it make to you as LEOs?


You dont have to have intent on commiting a crime. What if you are walking down the street and someone bumps into you knocks you down and doesnt say anything, it could have been an accident but you get up anyway whip out your knife, stab and kill him. Did you have any intent on killing someone when you woke up and put the knife in your pocket? No, but the reality is that someone would still be dead and you would still be going to jail. You might think that things like this doesnt happen, but it does, more than someone would think.

So why would Police Officers discourage someone from carrying a knife? So that when we pull you over for something "you didnt do" you dont get pissed off jump out of your car and try to attack us, because then we would have to use force, and whenever an officer uses force, someone screams "police brutality"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> *Do you as police officers constantly find laws that you hate?*


The answer to your question is, "Yes". It has nothing to do with knives or anything in particular. There are just several laws that make absolutely no sense and never will yet we still go out and enforce them as we are required to do. Just how you need to behave when your an adult and you have resposibilities......


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The same question of "Why do you need to carry it?" goes for firearms. Many people of a License to Carry Firearms, but it's wise not to carry it unless you real need to. "Joe the Plumber" shouldn't really be packing heat. Same goes for a 23 year old.

Yes, it's their constitutional right. But remember this is not Texas! Carrying a weapon, even a knife, with no real purpose other than the tale old "my god given right" is nothing but a disaster waiting to happen. In Texas plenty of people carry firearms openly, if you walked into a store here in Mass, that would cause for alarm and before you know it someone's dialing 'ye ol' 9-1-1.

Just avoid the crap..don't carry anything dangerous or risky without PURPOSE.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i hate the following laws, and wish to change them or remove them

2.10
2.19
2.20
2.21
2.30
2.33
2.38
2.43

but on the plus side, *LOVE *the following...
2.28
2.42
2.51


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

What I often tell people, "Don't blame the Police because of laws that we enforce or because of laws that don't exist. Police enforce the laws that exist. The people YOU vote into Office are responsible for making them. So call your State Legislator and bitch to them! See you in court."


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I was redirected here, and was reading through some of the posts regarding carrying knives.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for law enforcement officers and thank you for all that you do, truly.
> 
> ...


Yes. I hate the law that allows idiots like you to exist just because it's your Constitutional right.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I have carried a pocket knife since I was six or so. Most of the boys in my school also carried a folding knife.The key to all these stupid questions about carrying a knife for general use or a firearm for protection is to NOT BE A DOUCHEBAG and use common sense. Ive been carrying a pistol more years then I care tosay and Ive never had an issue with any officers over it.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Ive been carrying a pistol more years then I care tosay


Lets just say the first gun he was carrying was a muzzle loading flint lock pistol for the Queens Army!!!


----------



## 11-BRAVO (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I know anyone that does not carry a pocket knife. If you are not being stupid, then you will never have to explain it to a police officer or anyone else.

The downside is the stigma attached to stabbing a guy even in self defense. You are going to look like an asshole right off the bat despite the circumstances. The responding police will almost definately charge you with a crime and you will have to hire a lawyer and pray for a reasonable jury (good luck there).

As to all the people in these knife threads that tell you how useless a knife is without training, don't believe the hype. I don't think you are going to be jumped in an alley by Bruce Lee or Chuck Liddel. Watch a couple of videos on youtube about self defense with a knife and spend a couple of hours practicing and you should be able to handle most unarmed thugs. Any idiot can figure out what to do with a sharp object and it does not take years of training.

That having been said, a knife is a crappy choice of defensive weapons. Yes, its better than nothing, but get a LTC and carry a real weapon. If you have a LTC, you don't have to worry about those pesky knife laws or Ninjas taking your knife from you.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Why would you discourage someone from doing something completely legal and that harms no one? If someone isn't carrying with the intent of commiting any illegal act, what difference does it make to you as LEOs?


The key is don't do anything stupid. I have to assume they have the knife primarily as a cutting tool rather than a weapon. Yes, my level of cautiousness and alertness is still raised because of the possibility that it could be used as a weapon against me.

Back in April, my partner and I were heading back to the cruiser after spending the shift walking the beat. Of course, this drunk walking towards us decides to ask for directions. We were already a little late in getting back to the station and I just didn't want to deal with the douche. I ended stopping at this guy's 4 o'clock after realizing my partner chooses to be the nice guy and give him some directions. I'm watching this guy as he is being given directions and notice the handle of a large kitchen knife sticking out of his back pocket. I wasn't all that concerned about it. He was drunk enough that he would more than likely have it used against him. But, I decide to ask him why he has it anyway. Of course, we're dealing with an individual with impaired judgment. He looks at me and pulls it out. Immediately we start screaming at him and draw our trump cards. He drops it like the girl drops the gun in [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNgJccwmk88"]YouTube- Stupid Woman With Gun[/nomedia] and falls to the ground in an utter state of shock. Long story short, he just ends up getting PC'd. Lucky for him. He was close to ending up dead.

It wasn't funny at the time. But, looking back, I laugh about it.

Use common sense, don't do anything stupid and you should be fine.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> The key is don't do anything stupid. I have to assume they have the knife primarily as a cutting tool rather than a weapon. Yes, my level of cautiousness and alertness is still raised because of the possibility that it could be used as a weapon against me.
> 
> Back in April, my partner and I were heading back to the cruiser after spending the shift walking the beat. Of course, this drunk walking towards us decides to ask for directions. We were already a little late in getting back to the station and I just didn't want to deal with the douche. I ended stopping at this guy's 4 o'clock after realizing my partner chooses to be the nice guy and give him some directions. I'm watching this guy as he is being given directions and notice the handle of a large kitchen knife sticking out of his back pocket. I wasn't all that concerned about it. He was drunk enough that he would more than likely have it used against him. But, I decide to ask him why he has it anyway. Of course, we're dealing with an individual with impaired judgment. He looks at me and pulls it out. Immediately we start screaming at him and draw our trump cards. He drops it like the girl drops the gun in this video and falls to the ground in an utter state of shock. Long story short, he just ends up getting PC'd. Lucky for him. He was close to ending up dead.
> 
> ...


Laughed my ass off watching that video.


----------



## Chewie09 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gentleman, gentleman. Okay, I am the OP, let me clarify a couple things. 

First of all, I do not appreciate the name calling and rude replies. Thank you to the people that replied like adults. 

Secondly, to answer some questions that were raised:
I work for a railroad.
I am 24 years old.
I do not carry the knife for defensive purposes. I carry it to open boxes, letters, cut apples, misc. cutting reqirements. However, who among us if attacked would not use a pocket knife for defensive use, even if it was not carried for that purpose?

I carry a knife every day, usually with a 3 inch blade. Nothing fancy. And I use it multiple times a day. 

This has nothing to do with being a "menace" or part of the "scary knife culture" as someone mentioned. I was referred to this site by a knife collecting forum, and was shocked at the treatment of people asking simple quesitons. 

Keep this in mind: I understand your job can be stressful. Actually, I probably can't begin to understand the stress. But guess what? Most people that are asking you questions are HONEST, LAW ABIDING, GOOD PEOPLE. I'm not the crazy drunk carrying a machete and causing trouble with it. I'm an average citizen who carries a pocket knife. I guess I just dont understand why I'm being treated with such hostility. If I offended anyone with my post I apologize, but I am just fact-finding.


One final thought: Some of you asked "Why do you feel the need to carry a knife?" Let me first say I don't carry my knife for defensive purposes. But let me ask a question: If it was legal, so what if someone wants to carry a weapon to defend themselves or their loved ones? A knife would not be ideal, I understand that. Consider states that allow CCW of firearms. Why would you deprive law abiding, good people from the means necessary to protect themselves and their family? If your answer is you dont want untrained people with guns...thats understandable. So institue mandatory training or somethng. I guess I just don't understand this anti-self defense culture, and I guess neither do most people. 

However that was an off topic observation, I was talking about carrying a pocketknife as a tool. But, whatever.

Thanks.


----------



## Chewie09 (Oct 27, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Further, the question posed in the thread title had nothing to do with what he really wanted to say, which was to bitch about cops who enforce laws in no harm, no foul instances, such as a person carrying an illegal knife. In the same vein, I suppose as long as a person is in possession of brass knuckles or any other per se weapon, I should just look the other way on a ten year felony as well.


You misunderstand. I apologize if I was not specific enough. I asked nothing about carrying an ILLEGAL knife. I have no problems with LEOs enforcing ANY laws whatsoever. Thats their job. You're wrong, I'm not here to bitch about cops who enforce laws in no harm, no foul instances. If you're breaking the law, you're breaking the law. I never mentioned illegal knife carrying...



263FPD said:


> Yes. I hate the law that allows idiots like you to exist just because it's your Constitutional right.


Really? Is that necessary? Here I thought you had to be an adult to be a LEO. You know nothing about me. That little outbursts says nothing about me, but sure does say miles about you.

Again, thank you to those who replied politely, even if they disagree.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

Chewie09, 

How long have you been working on the railroad?


----------



## Chewie09 (Oct 27, 2009)

Only about 3 years, why?

Edit: Should have said "All the live-long day."


----------



## Chewie09 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hah, understood. Thanks Woflman.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

Chewie09 said:


> Gentleman, gentleman. Okay, I am the OP, let me clarify a couple things.
> 
> First of all, I do not appreciate the name calling and rude replies. Thank you to the people that replied like adults.
> 
> ...


Dude, here's the bottom line: If you carry a knife for work and work only, thats all good and great. The problem arises when people start equating knives with self defense, thats where the trouble starts. Seriously, unless you have special training, where is a knife going to come in useful for self defense? Are you going to stab an unarmed person who throws a punch at you? If the answer is 'yes' then your probably going to jail. Are you going to attempt to stab someone who points a gun at you? If the answer is yes, then you're probably going to the cemetary because by the time you reach that person with a 3' knife, they will have already emptied the gun and will be reloading. Cops deal with idiots everyday (not to imply that you are) when they get questions, such as the one you brought here, it's hard for them not to get defensive. In our eyes, the question that your posing is implying to us that there is just an accident waiting to happen somewhere. Best bet, check your local by-laws and ordinances and leave the knife for work, unless you have to pass through Alcatraz on the way home and may have the need to shank someone.


----------



## Chewie09 (Oct 27, 2009)

GuyS said:


> Dude, here's the bottom line: If you carry a knife for work and work only, thats all good and great. The problem arises when people start equating knives with self defense, thats where the trouble starts. Seriously, unless you have special training, where is a knife going to come in useful for self defense? Are you going to stab an unarmed person who throws a punch at you? If the answer is 'yes' then your probably going to jail. Are you going to attempt to stab someone who points a gun at you? If the answer is yes, then you're probably going to the cemetary because by the time you reach that person with a 3' knife, they will have already emptied the gun and will be reloading. Cops deal with idiots everyday (not to imply that you are) when they get questions, such as the one you brought here, it's hard for them not to get defensive. In our eyes, the question that your posing is implying to us that there is just an accident waiting to happen somewhere. Best bet, check your local by-laws and ordinances and leave the knife for work, unless you have to pass through Alcatraz on the way home and may have the need to shank someone.


Understood. Again mine is carried for work and other misc. tasks, but to play devils advocate... :

No, you shouldn't pull a knife on someone that punches you. And no, pulling a knife on someone with a gun pointed at you will not accomplish much either. But I think that people that do carry knives for defensive reasons would use it in a situation where they were being confronted with equal force, I.E. someone pulls a knife or bat on them, and is beating them to death. Is that likely to happen? No. But anything is possible. As someone who has been in martial arts all of his life (although no knife training) I would agree that a knife in the hand of an untrained user is pretty much useless. I include myself in that category. Which is why I don't feel the need to carry it defensively. However I wouldn't hold it against anyone who did.

In any case...I guess I should probably have registered before posting the first time. But now that the nonsense is settled I look forward to being an active member here.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

6 years and I'm still waiting for my hug repairboy....


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Chewie09 said:


> Understood. Again mine is carried for work and other misc. tasks, but to play devils advocate... :
> 
> No, you shouldn't pull a knife on someone that punches you. And no, pulling a knife on someone with a gun pointed at you will not accomplish much either. But I think that people that do carry knives for defensive reasons would use it in a situation where they were being confronted with equal force, I.E. someone pulls a knife or bat on them, and is beating them to death. Is that likely to happen? No. But anything is possible.* As someone who has been in martial arts all of his life (although no knife training) I would agree that a knife in the hand of an untrained user is pretty much useless. *I include myself in that category. Which is why I don't feel the need to carry it defensively. However I wouldn't hold it against anyone who did.
> 
> In any case...I guess I should probably have registered before posting the first time. But now that the nonsense is settled I look forward to being an active member here.


Chew9 I'm not gonna bang on your head here but Most martial arts I know of teach defensive tactics for edged weapons. Carrying a knife for work or just to clean your nails is fine as long as there's no bylaw or ordanance prohibiting you from doing so. Just the fact that you're discussing, on this site, using a knife for defense raises a flag here. I deal with many knife and gun carrying people, sometimes in a not so friendly fashion. Any PO who deals with tradesmen knows that most are carrying something sharp, ei boxcutter, utility knife. Then of course there's the gangsters, need I say more. We take special interest in a person who carries just to carry. Oh ya, Wolfie, where's my hug.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Chewie09 said:


> You misunderstand. I apologize if I was not specific enough. I asked nothing about carrying an ILLEGAL knife. I have no problems with LEOs enforcing ANY laws whatsoever. Thats their job. You're wrong, I'm not here to bitch about cops who enforce laws in no harm, no foul instances. If you're breaking the law, you're breaking the law. I never mentioned illegal knife carrying...


I must say, I first opened your OP expecting to find a philisophical debate about an aspect police ethics. Instead, I found what seemed like another veiled gripe session "Wah, the cops bother me because I carry a knife--but I wasn't going to do anything with it..." And in fairness, you never did actually ask the question in the body of the post.

Anyways, sorry I jumped the gun then, but just so you can see where I was coming from, with additonal institutitonal history prvided by Wolfie.



Chewie09 said:


> Only about 3 years, why?
> 
> Edit: Should have said "All the live-long day."


That made me laugh. Anyone who registers, comes back, and battles for their views ain't so bad.

My opinion still stands: 90% those who use knives for "protection" are gonna get hurt, to include the 14 year-old gangsta I locked up a few months ago:
"Man, you're 14. Why do you have a knife?" 
"Protection." 
"From what, the boogie man in the closet when the bulb on your nightlight blows?"

And any indication of a double standard comparing one's freedom to carry knives to the right to bear arms is as false as grandpa's teeth. I suuport anyone's right all day long to carry a knife for protection, but unless your proficient in it, your asking for trouble. And I would say the same exact thing to anyone who's CC with a gun they've never fired at a range. The thing is, proficiency with a firearm is relatively much easier to obtain a proficiency with edged weapons.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope the OP never runs into anyone trained in Krav Maga.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w66mHHEZ0hQ"]YouTube- slashing knife defense by Combat Survival Krav Maga's Moni Aizik[/nomedia]


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chewie09 said:


> Understood. Again mine is carried for work and other misc. tasks, but to play devils advocate... :
> 
> No, you shouldn't pull a knife on someone that punches you. And no, pulling a knife on someone with a gun pointed at you will not accomplish much either. But I think that people that do carry knives for defensive reasons would use it *in a situation where they were being confronted with equal force, I.E. someone pulls a knife or bat on them*, and is beating them to death. Is that likely to happen? No. But anything is possible. As someone who has been in martial arts all of his life (although no knife training) I would agree that *a knife in the hand of an untrained user is pretty much useless.* I include myself in that category. Which is why I don't feel the need to carry it defensively. *However I wouldn't hold it against anyone who did. *
> 
> In any case...I guess I should probably have registered before posting the first time. But now that the nonsense is settled I look forward to being an active member here.


Now we're talking Knife vs. Knife? What is this, Westside Story?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

who didn't see this coming?

thaaat's naught ah knife, this is ah knife


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> who didn't see this coming?
> 
> thaaat's naught ah knife, this is ah knife


Its about time jedediah, 5 pages to get someone to use that line.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> I hope the OP never runs into anyone trained in Krav Maga.
> 
> YouTube - slashing knife defense by Combat Survival Krav Maga's Moni Aizik


All due respect niteowl, but that was the worst...  He should hope that he runs into that guy. That video showed the biggest downfall of knife training. How do you simulate getting cut? and generate realistic attacks? At least with martial arts, if you screw up, you get punched in the face.

Fra needs to post the pic of the LEO that got slashed up pretty good again. It's a good reminder.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Chewie,

Basically, what you can deduce from all of this is that it's all in your delivery. If you're stopped and you advise the officer that you have a knife or gun located (insert location here) you're considered compliant and you'll have no issues with said weapons. If you withhold something because you're afraid you'll get into trouble, your subconscious struggle will read all over your face and we'll likely start digging. When we have to begin a treasure hunt, it usually doesn't end well. 

Like many things in life, courtesy and consideration will get you everywhere. Volunteering information, turning on your vehicles interior light and putting your hands on the wheel during a nighttime traffic stop while producing what is requested without a snide retort are just a few things that can make you a "friend" to the police.

I must add, however, that if you have a violent criminal history and are a "regular customer", the above does not apply and you'd be better served carrying little more than a pocket bible and PR cash.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

As I understand it and have read these are the pictures of an LEO who was trained in self defense, including edged weapons. Scary pictures when you think about how many people we deal with have a knife and we dont even know it.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth a little.. OMG


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

When you think about it it scares the sh!t out of ya!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fra, correct me if im wrong, was that some sort of training seminar and the LEO got them from a demostraton where he thought he could take the guys sword away. The pics look really familiar, I cant imagine a LEO getting those on the job especially with a vest on.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

You may be correct 7. I'm not completely sure of the details. Don forget though not all LEO's wear a vest.

According to the Piper System and even they are not completely sure of the accuracy.


> The photos are of an officer trained in hand-to-hand combat.
> The officer figured, due to his size and fighting skills, he could disarm a knife wielding aggressor. Here is why I am forwarding these on.
> To all the idiots out there who always say, "Why did the cops have to shoot him? He only had a (insert your choice of weapons here, i.e. knife, bat, club. whatever). He didn't have to be shot.
> To that, I respond, "tough crap ... shoot 'em".
> ...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I could have sworn someone posted this on here or another forum somewhere, I may be wrong. As I remember it was a LEO and I believe it was some sort of training seminar where the 2 guys decided to full contact because the one with the wounds wanted to prove he could take the knives away. Ill do some looking, or maybe someone else here remembers this.Also if you look at the wounds they are the long slashing type , made with a sword, most knife attacks would be stabbing wounds, those are horizontal and vertical wounds like someone would make with a sword.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I could have sworn someone posted this on here or another forum somewhere, I may be wrong. As I remember it was a LEO and I believe it was some sort of training seminar where the 2 guys decided to full contact because the one with the wounds wanted to prove he could take the knives away. Ill do some looking, or maybe someone else here remembers this.Also if you look at the wounds they are the long slashing type , made with a sword, most knife attacks would be stabbing wounds, those are horizontal and vertical wounds like someone would make with a sword.


If the training seminar angle is true, you would think that someone would have put a stop to it after the first cut or two,


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your absolutely correct about it being posted here before. This is where I first saw it. I have posted it here one other time as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I could have sworn someone posted this on here or another forum somewhere, I may be wrong. As I remember it was a LEO and I believe it was some sort of training seminar where the 2 guys decided to full contact because the one with the wounds wanted to prove he could take the knives away. Ill do some looking, or maybe someone else here remembers this.Also if you look at the wounds they are the long slashing type , made with a sword, most knife attacks would be stabbing wounds, those are horizontal and vertical wounds like someone would make with a sword.


If only the officer had armed himself with a PEN... get it? pen? If your version is true 7, that guy has melon sized balls for attempting that nonsense.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> If only the officer had armed himself with a PEN... get it? pen? If your version is true 7, *that guy has melon sized balls for attempting that nonsense.*


Not to mention a pea sized brain


----------



## Chewie09 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tuna said:


> Chew9 I'm not gonna bang on your head here but Most martial arts I know of teach defensive tactics for edged weapons. Carrying a knife for work or just to clean your nails is fine as long as there's no bylaw or ordanance prohibiting you from doing so. Just the fact that you're discussing, on this site, using a knife for defense raises a flag here. I deal with many knife and gun carrying people, sometimes in a not so friendly fashion. Any PO who deals with tradesmen knows that most are carrying something sharp, ei boxcutter, utility knife. Then of course there's the gangsters, need I say more. We take special interest in a person who carries just to carry. Oh ya, Wolfie, where's my hug.


It was Tae Kwon Do, with a little bit of practical stuff mixed in. Sure every few weeks or something we would go over knife defense. But never OFFENSIVE techniques, and the defensive techniques were never ever practiced enough to consider myself proficient.

Btw jesus christ those pics are scary. How is the dude alive?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chewie09 said:


> Btw jesus christ those pics are scary. How is the dude alive?


 Looks like all fatty tissue and muscle damage.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

fra444 said:


> Looks like all fatty tissue and muscle damage.


"It's just a flesh wound!"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4"]YouTube- Monty Python-The Black Knight[/nomedia]


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Eh... I've seen worse.

It's called a Caesarean section. And from this delightful blend of a knife wound and "fisting" comes the miracle of childbirth.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

NEPS said:


> Eh... I've seen worse.
> 
> It's called a Caesarean section. And from this delightful blend of a knife wound and "fisting" comes the miracle of childbirth.


:uc:Fisting? WTF???


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

263FPD said:


> :uc:Fisting? WTF???


Well, excuse me for having a unique take on the C-section, but it ain't the same experience as normal childbirth.

Not just one but two of the doctor's hands buried in the "knife" wound to retrieve the bundle of joy.

Why they let the father in the operating room for this one, I'm not sure.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

NEPS said:


> Well, excuse me for having a unique take on the C-section, but it ain't the same experience as normal childbirth.
> 
> Not just one but two of the doctor's hands buried in the "knife" wound to retrieve the bundle of joy.
> 
> Why they let the father in the operating room for this one, I'm not sure.


I was spared that "Joy" with both my kids. Hopefully, the little guy that's coming in January, uses the nature intended exit as well.


----------

